

Microsoft’s E3 Xbox One demos ran on Nvidia-powered PCs - lucaspiller
http://hexus.net/gaming/news/industry/56841-microsofts-e3-xbox-one-demos-ran-nvidia-powered-pcs/

======
angersock
The joke here, of course, is that given the architectural choices for the
console, a normal gaming rig PC may very much be considered a "dev kit".

Not that that will assuage the angry gamers. :(

~~~
wmf
Considering that the One has an AMD GPU, one might wonder why a dev kit would
use Nvidia.

~~~
angersock
Any good developer kit needs woodscrews...?

EDIT: For anyone not getting the reference, consult the debacle as reported by
SemiAccurate ([http://semiaccurate.com/2009/10/01/nvidia-fakes-fermi-
boards...](http://semiaccurate.com/2009/10/01/nvidia-fakes-fermi-boards-gtc/))
years ago.

